# I love you



## soupdragon78

Hola a tothem.
How would I say "I love you" in Catalan? Quiero decir "te amo" o la forma fuerte, ensesos?  
Gracias de antemano
Cheers, Soup


----------



## chicoinglés

Hola!

Es diu 't'estimo'.

Fins a una altra 

Jord


----------



## soupdragon78

Moltes gracies Jord!
I've left all my books back in barca and you guys are my only hope!
Any clues as to good web based resources for Catalan? Most of the websites I have found are a little frustrating! Quin rabia!
Soup


----------



## chicoinglés

Bones 

Volia t'enviar alguns enllaços que tractan de la llengua catalana, però ara WR em diu que com que ja he fet menys de 50 entrades als fòrums, de moment no puc enviar-te'n cap

Ho sento, i si no en trobes alguns fins a quan arribo als 50, intentaré a tornar a enviar-t'en!

Per casualitat, què feies a BCN, ja que dius que has deixat els llibres cap allà?

Fins ara 

Jordan


----------



## soupdragon78

Hey Jord.
Crikey your Catalan is good! Thanks for all the help. If you would send me those links in a PM or email (left-click my username) I would gladly tell you all about it.
Soup.


----------



## Mei

chicoinglés said:
			
		

> Bones
> 
> Volia t'enviar alguns enllaços que tractan de la llengua catalana, però ara WR em diu que com que ja he fet menys de 50 entrades als fòrums, de moment no puc enviar-te'n cap
> 
> Ho sento, i si no en trobes alguns fins a quan arribo als 50, intentaré a tornar a enviar-t'en!
> 
> Per casualitat, què feies a BCN, ja que dius que has deixat els llibres cap allà?


 
Hola Jordan, 

Et faig unes correccions... encara que, hi ha diferentes maneres de dir-ho!

Et volia enviar uns enllaços que tracten de la llengua catalana, però ara WR em diu que, com que he fet menys de 50 entrades als fòrum, de moment no puc enviar-te'n cap.

Ho sento i si no en trobes fins que arribi a 50, intentaré tornar-te'ls a enviar.

Per casualitat, què hi feies a BCN? Com que dius que t'hi vas deixar llibres...

Fins aviat!

Mei

PD: Porta't bé que demà venen els Reis!


----------



## Xiscomx

No hi ha en cap part del món locució més dolça, amorosa i carinyosa, musical i harmoniosa com la balear *t'estim*, guanyadora fa molts d'anys d'un concurs internacional de declaracions d’amor a on hi participaren un bon grapat de llengües, crec que més d'un centenar. Idò, què vos pensàveu!


----------



## Penyafort

*T'estimo *= _tusstee moo _(Eastern Catalonia), _tesstee moh _(Western Catalonia, Andorra, Aragon)
*T'estime *= _tesstee meh _(Valencia)
*T'estim *= _tussteem _(Balearic Islands, Alghero)
*T'estimi *= _tusstee mee _(Northern Catalonia)


----------

